# Selling your plow on consignment. bait and switch?



## residentiallawncare (Sep 24, 2017)

I just got back from our local Boss dealer. I was having the plow inspected before I sold it. He suggested selling consignment at his shop for 10% and thought a fair price to start at would be $5000. Full package.
2013 boss RT3 power v 8.5. Has lockouts and upgraded headlights. Everything checked out great and was in overall good shape.
The dealer is a really great guy and all but having never sold consignment it seems like a tactic, suggest a higher price to bring in more used inventory, then call me and say we had an offer at... 
thanks
RLC


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the question?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Of course the dealer would like to have a nice used plow in his inventory. I'm with Phil what is your ?. I don't think the dealer would take a unreasonable offer. He has nothing invested. Furthermore he can not sell the plow unless you agree.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You did ask him his markup? He's there to make a profit.


----------



## residentiallawncare (Sep 24, 2017)

Sorry question wasn't very clear. 
I feel that he said he could sell it at an over inflated price just to get me excited to leave my plow there. Then call me with offers 25% less then the price he figured. (Which is what I could sell it for before his 10% commission)

I guess my overall question is what's your experience with consignment?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

None of that matters as long as you get what you wanted to out of the plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If I were a dealer looking to sell my inventory, say an $8k boss plow vs selling your used $5k for $500.I would sell my inventory to a customer backed by manu warranty first


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Unless you find a sucker, a dealer will always get more out of the same item than a private sale will net you. Unless you are extremely patient. 

Even if you get the same, what is your time worth dicking around with every Tom, Dick, and Harry on craigslist or the like? Do you want it sold, or do you want to hold out for the most money? To me, a 500 dollar commission to not have to deal with anything seems like a pretty easy deal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You have to give your dealer your price, He will either tell you there is no money in it for him or consign it. It's as simple as that...If your looking to get every dime you can get the dealer is not the place. Good luck


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Your dealers ultimate goal is to sell you a new plow....If you have concerns...Just try to sell the old plow privately...The dealer is just trying to expedite the process of you buying that new plow and reducing his inventory by one


----------



## residentiallawncare (Sep 24, 2017)

I understand the dealer is going to take his cut. That's not a concern of mine. It's that he says he thinks he can get $5000. With 10% that $4500 in my pocket. Much better then the $4000 that I think I can get on the street. Now is he pulling $5000 out his ass to get me to want to consign my plow with him so he can get me in the door so he can get a cut? By putting $$ signs in my eyes... Then call me and say hey we have an offer for $4000 plus his 10% and I think you should take it. 
I've never had any issues with the harry Tom dicks on Craigslist. 
Never had anyone sell anything of mine before. Sounds to good. Don't think my plow will bring in what he thinks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well tell us what it is and we might be able to give you an idea of a value.


----------



## residentiallawncare (Sep 24, 2017)

That was my 1st post. 2013 boss rt3 power v 8'2" (flat top) upgraded to lockouts and upgraded lights. Mount, wiring, controller included. 
Everything is in great shape.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, I missed that. 

Mount and wiring for what truck? Location might help also.


----------



## residentiallawncare (Sep 24, 2017)

Currently on a 2000 Chevy, MN


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Take the money and run. Chances are the person buying it will have to get a different mount for their rig anyways.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see an 8'2" flat top v with a non current model truck mount being worth 4K but that's just me.


----------



## residentiallawncare (Sep 24, 2017)

I agree! And the dealer thinks he can consign for 5k! That's why I'm saying it feels like a bait and switch. Tell me 5 to get me excited about to drop and consign my plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think mid 3's would be upper end of value on it. Mount is truck specific. Wiring can be adapted to any truck though and a full wiring control kit is 500 new. 

I could see a dealer getting a 10% premium over private party sale too though.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

As already stated, give him a chance, tell him what you want out of it and let him decide how much he needs to sell it. He might get the mounting job, which could affect what he needs out of the hardware. I'd also get a contract and set an expiration date when you go get it back and sell it on CL.


----------

